# Cutting Tool Geometry (More old educational videos...)



## RobinHood (Feb 13, 2021)

This time I found some produced by the BBC in the seventies. The series is called “Engineering Craft Studies”.

In this episode # 9 (1972) they talk about cutting tool geometry and power required while cutting at a specific speed and feed - but with different rake angles. Some good slow motion action of a planer cutting...


----------



## RobinHood (Feb 13, 2021)

In episode #10, they go into drill bit geometry ( among others ).


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 13, 2021)

Nice!  I've got to look at those soon!


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 13, 2021)

There's a lot more to this sharpening that just making a sharp edge.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 14, 2021)

When i attended machine shop classes we had to make a drill sharpening gauge by hand then sharpen a drill bit correctly before we could move on to power tools. Same thing for the lathe, learn to correctly sharpen a HSS bit before using a machine. I had an excellent instructor.


----------



## combustable herbage (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks for posting these, its helped me figure some things out,  I have a couple of HSS blanks that I would like to experiment with once I get better at using and sharpening the ones I already have.
Have to love that opening music too, haven't heard that in a long time.


----------

